# Just letting off steam!



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I just want to let off steam on here as I've kept quite about it and hoped it was a one off, or so I thought, no it happened again, so that fed up look and blue language spat out of me mouth. So I thought that's just life and it happens then for a third time, oh no I thought not again and on a third different tyer and you guessed it?, it happened again today on a fourth tyer, what rotten luck I've had in my first year of ownership of my M2, on four separate occasions this year I've had punctures to all of my tyers, in all my years of car ownership this has never happened, I know it's part of motoring and I've picked up the odd nail or screw over the years but FOUR in a year and on each tyer. The good news I guess they've all been reparable and I've not had to replace with a new tyer, I wouldn't mind if the tyer was due a replacement but I've not done many miles. I think our British roads are in a bad state as it is with a lot of debris on our roads and this little story somed it all up. I bet you guys have surely had this happen to you, but never on each tyer on separate occasions. I am not a happy bunny at the mo :devil:   :wall: I need a man hug .


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

It's good to rant/vent :thumb:

No smiley available for a hug here, but have these :wave: :thumb:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

4 punctures on 4 separate tyres in less than a year with your low mileage!!

Are you sure nobody is leaving nails/screws around your tyres?

I'd hate to think that but that's really bad luck in oh so many ways.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

There's bad luck and there's bad luck. 

With that many punctures I don't think it's anything to with luck. That sounds like sabotage to me. 

Not good.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

It happened to me when I had my Laguna Pi%%** me right off,couldn't belive my bad luck even my local tyre shop got to know me on firdt name terms.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Have the manliest of man hugs. 

Four in a year! It fair makes the urine boil, that kind of thing. ! ! !

I've had four in three decades. On that basis, you now have a clear run ahead for most of the rest of your motoring life if you are being optimistic.:thumb:

Peter


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

I reckon you've upset somebody!


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Sounds like a jealous saboteur!


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

SB i feel your pain , just had to replace both rear tyres on the VXR , both were repair 2 years ago , but this week both were losing pressure , so had to be replaced , ouch.
mac 
agree with above could be.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Big man hug on the way bud:thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I need a man hug .


First, if you ever threaten me like that again... Lol.

Ok, chum. You've persuaded me. Bring it on!! I'd be as peeved as you I think.

That's really rotten luck, SB. But at least they've been repairable!

Cooks


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thank you very much chaps, feels like I've had a man hug going by these comments, and to answer a common theory, I did start to believe that it was maybe sabotage but I doubt it is, these occurrences were quite a fair bit apart and not in quick succession or a least to me there didn't seem to be a pattern. Let's hope I've had my fair share.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Cookies said:


> First, if you ever threaten me like that again... Lol.
> 
> Ok, chum. You've persuaded me. Bring it on!! I'd be as peeved as you I think.
> 
> ...


Thank you Cookies, on a side note I miss your avarta, long live Cookie Monster :lol:


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Rode over a 4 inch bolt in my ST a year back - tyre knackered, alloy knackered too: ended up being a £300 job.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Seems there are a load of guys on M3 cutters moaning about multiple punctures a year on M3/4 and I'm not on about one member either but a few seems they are prone to pictures or could it be Jealousy?, Letting off steam is fine but don't blow a gasket


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I had a similar issue, turns out a neighbour kept chucking them in the kerb when he cleared his van out. 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Derekh929 said:


> Seems there are a load of guys on M3 cutters moaning about multiple punctures a year on M3/4 and I'm not on about one member either but a few seems they are prone to pictures or could it be Jealousy?, Letting off steam is fine but don't blow a gasket


Don't worry Derek, I won't blow a gasket, this is the only place and forum where I know fellow members are so understanding, if it was anywhere else and people would say "and"?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

c87reed said:


> Rode over a 4 inch bolt in my ST a year back - tyre knackered, alloy knackered too: ended up being a £300 job.


Och, I feel your pain fella, a 4 inch bolt :doublesho


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

I cycle to work and back everyday.

I've lost count how many punctures I've had this year, got 4 punctures on my back wheel in one week a few months back

Just thought I'd make you feel a little better!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Soapybubbles said:


> I cycle to work and back everyday.
> 
> I've lost count how many punctures I've had this year, got 4 punctures on my back wheel in one week a few months back
> 
> Just thought I'd make you feel a little better!


I'm feeling much better now soapy, even if I'm over £100 out of pocket over the course of four punctures.


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I'm feeling much better now soapy, even if I'm over £100 out of pocket over the course of four punctures.


Ever tried these?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/322017758607

I've used them for a number of years now and work a treat,saves removing tyre and re balancing etc, quick and easy


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

4 in a year sounds fishy.

I've not had a puncture in 15 years of motoring in my own, wife's and sons car!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

I got a puncture recently and it was only on the run around car and although the tyres are pretty rubbish there on the back and lasting a bit too well i had not so long back had the wheels refurbished in Rado Grey (the ST wheel colour), it is not good to replicate from what i hear. The plan was to go back to the place that did them as they seemed careful at refitting and if they did muck it up would be no problem for them to rectify. Unfortunately they had closed down 

So went to go a relative who has some stuff that seems to do the job as they have a caravan site they have all sorts of machinery such as ride on lawnmowers to tractors and dumper trucks (this one had a massive bolt in the tyre and it fixed that :thumb, we pulled out the nail, pumped the stuff in, reflated the tyre, drove it round the site and came back and inflated it to the correct pressure and that was the end of the trouble. Apparently it stays as a liquid in the tyre and only when exposed to air does it go solid to seal it. Only potential downside is you need to tell the tyre fitter that its in the tyre as could be messy when it comes to removing the tyre. Royal mail are supposed to be a big user of it on their vehicles.


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

Not sure I'd be happy relying on liquid sealant plugging a hole in my tyre on a modern normal usage car, let alone a 'spiritedly driven' one.

All the users listed in the previous post are 'on-site' or plant vehicles, and the Royal Mail 4-wheeler vans are stop/start local use vehicles, all with little danger in the event of a tyre failure.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Having a liquid inside your tyre is bound to make it difficult to balance. It'd probably be grand for cars and vans that just do local deliveries, but get up to speed and I suspect that you may be able to feel it. 

Cooks


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

On my 12 plate 51000miles never had a flat work car 63 plate 135000 miles also never a flat your very unlucky.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I feel your pain SB, a few years ago we somehow managed to have three punctures in a year, all were ruined (driven on flat) and so had to be replaced. At least that car had a full size alloy spare!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Cookies said:


> Having a liquid inside your tyre is bound to make it difficult to balance. It'd probably be grand for cars and vans that just do local deliveries, but get up to speed and I suspect that you may be able to feel it.
> 
> Cooks


Cant say I've noticed a difference even on the motorway. Puncture would have been borderline non repairable and imagine most places wouldn't do it if you saw where it was. Saying that its not a performance car its a little hatchback and the tyres where cheap ones from when i bought it, they don't seem to wear hardly at all, glad it wasn't the nearly new Hankooks on the front. If i trailed the motorways everyday then i would probably think differently and just replace.


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

I've had one in each of my rear tyres in the last 3 weeks on my m135i...
I was wondering if it was sabotage:wall:


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

It's not fun and is damned annoying unless the tyre's well worn / just about bald on the axle.
My deepest sympathy!

Something to be said for our crappy roads and their negligent maintenance and a councils etc using the private motorist as the road cleaners.


----------

